# Stretford Memorial Hospital - Jul 18



## UrbandonedTeam (Jul 18, 2018)

Stretford Memorial Hospital











During the First World War, this hospital and another was established in Manchester as a Red Cross Hospital. Once the war was over and they were closed, the Stretford Division of the Red Cross had been left with £7,000. It was decided to form a District Nursing Service; the Trust was founded in 1919 and administered by the Stretford Red Cross. Stretford Urban District Council subsequently wanted to get involved in this work, as part of the Local War Memorial Scheme. The service was enlarged to cover the whole Stretford District but there was a growing need for a hospital service in the district. In 1925, the Trust purchased Basford House Red Cross Hospital on Seymour Grove which had recently closed. The building was adapted to feature a female ward block and a metrnity unit. Following this, funds were raised to institute a male ward block in 1931.



The Stretford Council paid for a number of maternity beds to be maintained. Patients were admitted upon recommendation by their own medical practitioner, who would continue to attend them in the hospital. Patients paid for their treatment, but their ability to pay was taken into account. The hospital joined the NHS as an acute hospital. The Hospital was closed between 1983 and 1985, before reopening as a Geriatric Hospital. In 1996 it formed part of Trafford Healthcare NHS Trust.



The hospital closed in 2015 due to overcrowding. No plans have been made on any redevelopment yet, but hopefully the front building is saved.



We had been warned of hourly security patrols but it seemed we had a stroke of luck for a change as security was nowhere to be seen during our entire trip. Nevertheless we made our way round the back of the site and eventually found an access, with some nasty bruises and wounds along with it.



I believe there is also a morgue here in a small building near the hospital with a chimney but it was all bricked up when we looked. If it is a morgue I highly doubt that there is a slab, this hospital is too small.



Exterior:






































Corridors and stairs:













































Medical equipment:













































Other stuff:




















































Levitation:










Here's the link to my documentary styled exploration video of this building. I cover the past, present and future through cinematics and narration:





Thanks for reading


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 18, 2018)

Love that levitation shot Hope the building survives and gets a redev...rather unusual carving of a strange face the one in-between the 2 columns in your 3rd pic, wonder what the significance behind that is!? Real shame its so trashed, but everything seems to be these days but still makes for a good explore!


----------



## KPUrban_ (Jul 18, 2018)

Unusual building. Love the photos!


----------



## Scattergun (Jul 18, 2018)

Plenty to see here, wouldn't mind a look myself. Very enjoyable. Do you know much about the house prior to it becoming a hospital?


----------



## UrbandonedTeam (Jul 18, 2018)

Not much other than the fact it was lent to the Red Cross Hospitals group in WWI. There is some other bits and old pictures here: https://chorltonhistory.blogspot.com/2015/12/down-at-basford-house-on-seymour-grove.html


----------



## EdCrane (Jul 19, 2018)

Very interesting, glad to see this here. I've got a couple of routes into work and can drive past the abandoned B&Q and Chorlton Swimming Baths. Driven past this spot, though loads of times and never realised there was anything there. Made sure I saw it on my way to work this morning. Good to know it's there.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jul 19, 2018)

Thats a lovely architectural building there & some interesting pics urbandoned!


----------



## Rubex (Jul 19, 2018)

Great stuff!


----------



## Wrench (Jul 19, 2018)

I rather like that.

Nice one


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 19, 2018)

Like that mate.seems a lot to see inside.lovely exterior shots too


----------



## UrbandonedTeam (Jul 20, 2018)

Yeah it's so close to C Baths, we checked when we went but it was sealed.


----------



## smiler (Jul 20, 2018)

You got lovely shots, I especially liked steps shot, nicely done, Thanks


----------

